# Wanted wood turning,fluting,grooving machine



## niunio29 (Oct 12, 2009)

Can anyone help me find manual machine that can make fluting,grooving on the balusters,newel posts.I saw it once and it is a very simple machine and old,I don't look for CNC.I need it very badly.I have some picture of it.what is the profesional name of the machine.
thanks,
Adam


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Legacy mill?

http://www.legacywoodworking.com/siteMap.cfm


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

At work we have a dedicated shaper with a sliding jig that we use for that. I'll try and take a few pics and post. Should work with a router table as the cove cutter is pretty small.
MIckey


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I build my own out of wood and just use a router. I have a box that I use off the lathe. YOu put the turning in that but it has a very limited range for the router. 
I also use a table that mounts on the lathe banjo. With this one I can route any shape that I can make a guide for the router. I have used it to route legs and also hollow vessels. 
If you can find an old Sears Router Crafter on Ebay you can get those under $200. It's not a high quality machine but will let you do limited quantities. 
If your doing this as a serious money maker then go with the Legacy mill.


----------

